# Fish list help!



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright its time to stock with fish.
I have a 140 gallon setup and at the moment I have 2 clown one file fish and one black Blennie.
I definately want a couple of yellow tangs but I dont know what else.
What are your suggestions?
I'm thinking about some type of schooling fish (4-6) that will hang out together.
What else?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I would not put a couple of Yellow Tangs together in a small tank, I would recommend a much larger system for that. You could put a few Tangs in there, just not of the same type. Be cautious on the fish you choose if you plan on ever getting corals. 
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Magnificent Foxface
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Bartlett's Anthias
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Australian Stripey, Microcanthus strigatus
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Scott's Fairy Wrasse - Reef Safe


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I would not put a couple of Yellow Tangs together in a small tank, I would recommend a much larger system for that. You could put a few Tangs in there, just not of the same type. Be cautious on the fish you choose if you plan on ever getting corals.
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Magnificent Foxface
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Bartlett's Anthias
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Australian Stripey, Microcanthus strigatus
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Scott's Fairy Wrasse - Reef Safe


I already have quite a few corals


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I was thinking that. The fish list I linked to were all Reef Safe.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Try maybe a blue tang and a yellow tang. Maybe a powder blue tang. They might be a bit big though, i'm not sure. Your tank is good sized but for several large fish of one species you will need a massive one. The anthias are cool. Sometimes you can get a male with 2 or 3 females. I wouldn't bother with chromis....I bought three and now have one they chase and kill each other. Cardinals are a cool schooling fish. Those fairy wrasses reef suggested are cool too. I think there's several of them that get quite large and they're really cool looking. Check out liveaquaria.com. They have really good descriptions of all the fish and there's quite the selection on there too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok this is what I came up with:
Already have
2 Clowns
1 Black Blennie
1 small Filefish

Want to add
1 Yellow Tang
1 Kole yellow eye Tang
4 Maldives Lyretail Anthias (3 female and 1 male)
1 Mandrin Goby
1 Copper Banded Butterfy

How does this list sound?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet man. Might want to make sure you have tons of copepods and a good refugium before you put that Mandarin in though. They eat tons of them. Unless you want to try your hand at getting one to eat prepared foods. I donno how you'd even do that though. I wanted one pretty bad but after researching I decided to forgo the possibility if it dying for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can dose PODS. Buy PODS and throw em in.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

That would be an expensive fish to feed. Although actually it occurred to me you could set up a pod farm. Use old water and have a "dirty" aquarium for them to proliferate in. I read of some people doing that. There's also a guy who published an article on getting them to eat brine shrimp and even pellets. Seems like its way easier said than done though. Here's the link 
Coral - November/December 2011
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Live Foods for Feeding Aquarium Fish, Inverts & Corals: Amphipods & copepods | Reefs2go.com


----------

